# yet another black panther



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2005)

wonder how many this has fooled?


----------



## carabrook (Sep 7, 2005)

looks pretty canine to me. Also looks like if its in a trail cam someone may have a problem with him being there, lol


----------



## Trizey (Sep 7, 2005)

Decent looking rub a few yards back, any pictures of the buck?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Decent looking rub a few yards back, any pictures of the buck?



here is a spike wearing it out!!!







and a decent little fella not happy about that spike


----------



## labman (Sep 7, 2005)

Whats the green thing in the right side of the pic?


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like the same pianter I saw.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Whats the green thing in the right side of the pic?



comes from the old scanner I was using


----------



## labman (Sep 7, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> comes from the old scanner I was using


Cool! it looked like a feeder.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Sep 7, 2005)

looks like a black lab to me


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> looks like a black lab to me



Brad, you are smarter than you type

Of course it is a big ol black dog, but I am sure many a hunter has seen it slinking through a cut over and said.....man I saw a black panther.

Jim


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 7, 2005)

It's a black panther, male gender, who just filled up at a feeder after making a big rub on a tree in the background. Simple explanation for everything.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Jim, Jim, Jim.........*

Always tryin' to get it started up again..........

EH??????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Always tryin' to get it started up again..........
> 
> EH??????



thought I could slip that past you


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 7, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> wonder how many this has fooled?



BRAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had to bud!!!    

That's pretty funny seeing that spike gettin down on that cedar!!!

Not a bad looking buck strolling around during shooting hours!!

Tommy


----------

